# Zvezda Mig-31 color help



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I picked up a 1/72 scale mig-31 by Zvezda. it's a nice kit, but has no painting info for the cockpit or the crew. I have had no luck finding anything on the 'net. Any help out there?

thanks,
Duck


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Google is your friend!
http://images.google.com/images?q=MiG-31+Cockpit&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images


Russian jet interior color is a strange blue-green. I'm fairly sure it's available in the Testors Model Master line.


----------



## Midnightrun (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW that looks cool!!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------

